# EHEIM Aquastyle 9 Gal Nano Tank now $119.98



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

*Update*: Aquastyle 9 is now $119.98. The Power LED alone goes for $99.

----------

5/7/12. Back alive.




xenxes said:


> Tank is all glass with seamless round corners and comes with a cover, measures 12.25 x 12.25 x 14.1 inches, 9.2 gallon capacity. Stock LED with 81 diodes claims 1200 lumens at 6000k (7w).


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Aquastyle 9 deal's dead, but the 6 gal is now $119. The Power LED alone is $99, I kind of want to get the aquarium kit and use the light on my 20g, then attach a Fluval 13W to the 6g. Hmmm...


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

I sure wish it was the 9 gallon...oh well


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

donnoj said:


> I sure wish it was the 9 gallon...oh well


This place has it for $134 shipped, best price I've found online:

http://www.roxiespetden.com/Nano-Aquarium-Set_p_71850.html

Not sure about the seller, should do some research.


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

xenxes said:


> This place has it for $134 shipped, best price I've found online:
> 
> http://www.roxiespetden.com/Nano-Aquarium-Set_p_71850.html
> 
> Not sure about the seller, should do some research.


...darn, out of stock...had my card out...hahaha


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Lol  add yourself to the waiting list. The few reviews are actually good for Roxie http://www.google.com/products/sell...=KM41T5CxMqr2sQfc8JzHAg&ved=0CFkQwxIwAA&hl=en. 

If you can't wait Amazon is your best bet. I wouldn't trust the other site for $129 + s/h. 1/5 stars on almost all the reviews, most people don't receive anything.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Aqua 9 is on sale now for $119: http://www.marinedepot.com/Eheim_Aq..._Gallons-Eheim-EH6400371-FIAQNCCKTLUT-vi.html

Others are on sale too, but biggest discount is with the biggest tank.


----------

